
Gun use in pg-13 movies has more than tripled since 1985 (2013) - Oatseller
https://news.osu.edu/news/2013/11/05/gun-use-in-pg-13-movies-has-more-than-tripled-since-1985/
======
jstalin
Yet crime, including gun crime, is down dramatically since 1985.

[http://www.pewsocialtrends.org/2013/05/07/gun-homicide-
rate-...](http://www.pewsocialtrends.org/2013/05/07/gun-homicide-rate-
down-49-since-1993-peak-public-unaware/)

------
Oatseller
Linked study:
[http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/early/2013/11/...](http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/early/2013/11/06/peds.2013-1600.abstract)

